# Getting bit by the Spinning Bug



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Well Ive learned to get along with my drop spindle enough to discover this spinning thing is fun after all.

Still I dont want to get into the super pricey wheels yet. Im thinking of the Babe's Fiber Starter - Single Treadle White- for $204.

I got a few questions. I want to stick with the single treadle, but what is the difference between the single or double?

I am interested in spinning fingering to medium sized yarn. 



> You can't spin really fine yarn on the bobbin-lead system of the Babe (or on any other bobbin-lead wheel for that matter) but it does a great job with medium to chunky yarns


Would I be able to do fingering on this wheel?

Tia


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks WIHH, I will check the BumbleBee out!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle has a Babe


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a babe. It's a good wheel. It starts a lot of conversations with the guys. They all want to know how it's made and works. Their wives are all interested in the spinning. It seems to work out well. I love my babe because I can carry it all over the place and not worry too much about it. I don't worry about putting it in the grass or anything else although I am careful not to drop it, put it in the mud, etc. 

As clarification you CAN spin fingering weigt yarn on the babe. I spin lace/cobweb weight on my babe (if you wish to see it find my post titled my shawl). It just isn't very easy to spin the light weight yarn on the babe.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, Marchwind and lambs.are.cute,

Good to know the Babe can do the finer yarn.

Im looking at the BumbleBee too, its looks like a nice wheel for the price. I think it can do more too.

I got to save up for a wheel, so I will be checking them both out. If I do my budget right this month, maybe next month I can swing it!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought my wheel off goodwill.com for $50 I put about $30 into it for bobbins and a scotch tension and now it is running like a top!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Score!! Thank you, Im going to check goodwill out, I didnt think they would have something like that, Ive seen a couple of them listed on this forum. So maybe its more often than I think.

Did you have to pick it up, or did they ship it to you?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I had my step dad pick it up for me. You just have to read the auction sale bill to find out if they will ship it to you


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, I do have a Babe and highly recommend them as a learning wheel ... they are SUPER easy to treadle, and you can spin anything you like on them. I couldn't manage long draw until I had a different wheel, but now that I've learned it I can do that on the Babe too.

I have (ahem) a rather substantial collection of wheels (antique), and have spun on many of the popular current wheels, and I still love my Babe. Portable as all get out, awesome for plying, light weight, comes with many attachments for very cheap, etc etc.

If you can get past the odd looks, she's wonderful.

As for ST vs DT ... my opinion on this is that it is related MOSTLY to what your body position is for spinning, not the effect on the spinning. A properly configured wheel will spin smoothly ST or DT ... what changes is how you sit at the wheel. When I sit at a DT wheel I get all scrunched, I have to be directly in front of it and since I spin long draw most of the time, not hunched-over-inchworm, that is really uncomfortable and requires me to twist my body and that hurts. With ST, I can adjust the wheel's position so I have room to move.

If you are not a "big wide spaces" spinner (I spin like the stereotypical Italian talks - arms waving all over the place!) then DT is probably comfortable for you (either, in fact).


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I had a double treadle Babe. Bought it brand new at a fiber fest. It was the BIGGEST PIECE of JUNK that I ever spent my money on! So bad, that I returned it before the 30 day warranty ran out. 

I'd go with the Bumblebee like WIHH suggested. It's a nice solid wood wheel that you could spin whatever thickness of yarn you desire.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input.

I thought about it all last night. All things considered, the Bumblebee is the way to go. 
Its a real wheel, it has the different ratios. Im not going to be taking it many places, even if I did, at 12 pds, thats still easily portable.

Plus I can paint or stain the wheel. :thumb:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm with Frazzle on the DT or ST. I'm more comfortable with my ST because I can cock my wheel to be on an angle,because of my back.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered the BumbleBee this morning. :sing:

I went to his website and Ravelry yesterday. There wasnt one available on Ravelry, and he doesnt allow orders from his website. He has a list of dealers to contact. I looked at the web site's of the dealers and nothing was to be had.

So I turned to Google and found his etsy shop :bouncy:

He had 3 available, 2 now since I ordered one this morning. He's boxing it up and shipping it out today, I should have it by Monday. :goodjob:

Ive got a bad hip and was thinking of getting the single treadle for that reason. I e-mailed him and asked him about it, and he is including instructions for how I can hook the 2 pedals together so I can make it a single treadle if I want.

He was also willing to make it a single treadle only if I wanted. He is really nice. I think it was a good choice to buy from him. I think he will be very helpful should I have any problems or questions.

BumbleBee Spinning Wheel by bluebonnetspinning on Etsy

Also when you order from his etsy shop, he includes the Scottish tension.

I cant wait!! I will be looking at designs till I get it. Im thinking something southwest Indian.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

EXCITING !! Im looking to get a new wheel ... I'll have to look at that ! 
I'm currently sold on the Kromski Fantasia ...

Kromski Fantasia | The Woolery

Can WAIT to hear about your experiences with the Bee !! oh ... and PICTURES !!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know, I cant wait to get it either. Assembly looks like its going to be super easy. Cant beat a brand new wheel for $200.

The Kromsky looks like a nice little wheel too!

A week ago I wouldnt even had thought I was going to do this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations! When did he think you might get it?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you!! he says Monday.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

:shrug:How big is the bobbin?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

ONE bobbin (3.5 inches diameter x 4.25 inches long) is included.










BumbleBee Spinning Wheel by bluebonnetspinning on Etsy

He updated his etsy photo, I couldnt resist the urge to post the photo :sing:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

You are going to need two or three more bobbins.....at least!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you WIHH, those are neat ideas, and I will be giving them a try!
Is that your Crafty Bee?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a nice wheel :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B, congratulations on making the leap! 


WIHH, what are you going to DO to Texie?!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Gam!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

WIHH,

What are you thinking of painting on Texie? 

Heres a pic of one of his wheels painted.









I think thats neat as can be. Im trying to decide if I want to paint something on it, or just stain it. It will depend on what the wood looks like. If the wood is a really nice color I must just stain in.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for the link and the ideas!! :thumb: Thats the site I was thinking of, and couldnt remember. I surf a ton of sights :happy2:

Wood burning is a great idea, :bow: Ive got a wood burning set too.

I used to really get into air brushing and still have all the equip, cept for maybe the small generator. It maybe still might run. It would be fun to hook all that back up too. Could use it on yarn too :sing: 

I love arts & crafts and still have a bunch of stuff I can use on the wheel.

This is getting cooler and cooler :dance:

Thanks for suggesting this wheel!!


----------

